# Dirty or Normal Wax?



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

I cleaned out some frames of wax this last fall for crushing and straining and some brood wax that was deformed. Some of the wax is dark (being used for brood) and there is probally remains of honey and bee parts. The wax smells like it is rotting or fermenting and there is mold forming on it. It has been in a plastic bag for about one to two months. I have never tried to melt wax down before but tried a double boiler method the other day. Jeez, got very little melted in about one hour of time and had to leave. So, how clean is the wax that you guys start with? Is this usable for candles and creams? I didn't even get enough melted to try filtering through a coffee filter into a milk carton.

[ October 31, 2006, 11:43 AM: Message edited by: OldScout ]


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

OldScout . . .

>smells like it is rotting or fermenting and there is mold forming on it. It has been in a plastic bag . . .
Cappings and/or comb CAN ferment.
The mold may be from "plastic bag storage".

>double boiler method . . . got very little melted in about one hour of time . . .
If your using a crock pot and the ambient temperature is cool/cold, it may take more than an hour to heat up. I usually start w/ very hot water from tap and try to melt mine in summertime


----------



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

If not in plastic bags where do you store the wax?
Cindy


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>If not in plastic bags where do you store the wax? 

Frames inside a hive WITHOUT adequate ventilation will mold also. This same wax, and its contents, sealed in a plastic bag, is likely to mold.

I store undesired frames in extra supers (protected in warm weather w/ PDB) until I can remove the wax AND process (melt & clean) right away.

Clean wax in cakes, can be store out in the open. Mold and wax moths are NOT a problem. Although, a whitish "frost-like" coating (bloom) may form on all pure wax.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, the honey left in the crushed comb is causing the sour smell. I would try a little longer with the double boiler to get a melt. Start with hot water as Dave W suggests, and replenish regularly. It takes a long time with a double boiler which is why so many people are going to converted presto pots. They work 100% better. 

Brood combs, even handled properly, can produce some really rotten smelling nasty wax. Although some disagree with me, I would not use this wax for candles or creams, especially if you have used any sort of chemicals on your brood boxes. 
If you must melt your old brood combs (we burn ours) keep this wax seperate so as not to contaminate your nice cappings wax. It might be usable for more industrial purposes.
Sheri


----------

